# 2010 VW CC R-Line, the Saga begins...



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello Ladies and Gents, 

After a lot of lurking and occasional posting, I finally pulled the trigger and brought home my new project vehicle. I figure every Build Log has to start with the vehicle in question, right? So here goes. Forgive the quality, I always carry my IPhone, and never my real camera... so this is as good as it gets until I start to rip things apart this weekend. 

I've got some ideas, but I'd love to hear your suggestions... particularly if you've done anything to this vehicle. My goal is SQL. 

Currently the car has the factory touchscreen RCD-510, a touch screen 6 disc changer and factory BT. No Dynaudio system to rip out.. 

So far my thoughts are as follows:
FACTORY HEAD UNIT: 
Although I'm probably going to pull the trigger and retrofit an RNS-510 (Factory Touch Screen Navigation Unit)

PROCESSOR:
Bit One or I might try the Alpine 660 for ****s and giggle, because if it sucks I can pay the difference and upgrade to the BitOne. 

SPEAKERS: 
Hertz Hi-Energy 3 ways up front, and co-axial's in the rear utilizing factory locations. 

SUB:
1 Hertz Hi Energy 10 inch fiber-glassed into the battery void on the left hand side of the trunk.

AMPS: 
I've got 2 PDX's sitting here. a PDXF6, and a PDXM6 that I can utilize, and am considering mounting them under the back deck lid similar to the previous CC build. OR, I might grab an Audison LRX 5.1k and be done with it.. (Once again, great job on that one) http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/74775-2009-volkswagen-cc-build-jml-audio-st-louis.html

IPOD INTERFACE:
One of the Dension Gateways. 

Once I grab the RNS-510 and figure out how to steal its Video Output I might install two Alpine Monitors into the rear seats (Airplane style). Yes, I said seats... not headrests (not wide enough) to satisfy my son's obsession with the big purple dinosaur who must not be named. 

So other than that, and some performance upgrades (APR ECU Reflash, Intake/DownPipe) ... that's my plan. Questions/Suggestions/Rants?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Subscribing for a fellow N. Carolinian


----------



## flipside1212 (Oct 21, 2008)

bump for you, saw u at shauns shop on thursday


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

thoes cars are hot


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

2 months is plenty of time 

Waiting for pics/updates.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah. Well... The past few months was ridiculousy busy at work. Then the day before I was going to start the install a tractor trailer threw a retread in front of me at 80 mph. Needless to say, it's in the shop and the bumper is 3 weeks away from getting here! Apparently it's being shipped from Germany. Sigh.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

that sucks man. i'm sorry for the accident but at least you know it'll be a real VW part right?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Ugh terrible luck, sorry to hear that.

Hopefully you'll be able to get started soon.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

To be continued.....until then..sub'd


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

If the windscreen is out, it might allow you easy access to behind the dashboard...


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: the bumper, I'm told they were very few R-Lines shipped in 2010, and none even on the way or at the ports for 2011... So... Yeah... A wait. 

The delay has caused me to rethink my install though. 

Thoughts on this? I still like Hertz, so I might go with Hi-Energy 165XL's up front, and 165XL drivers in the rear. Want to see what kind of SQ setup I can run without a sub. I dunno though. 

I'm considering eliminating the rear altogether, which is why I wanted to relegate the rest to midbass/bass duty.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

One VW dealer Tech subscribed. Looking forward to seeing this build.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have liked that car since I sat in one at a car show in Philly. Looking forward to seeing what you do with this car.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JHolmes said:


> AMPS:
> I've got 2 PDX's sitting here. a PDXF6, and a PDXM6 that I can utilize, and am considering mounting them under the back deck lid similar to the previous CC build. OR, I might grab an Audison LRX 5.1k and be done with it..


I can vouch for the Audison 5.1k - fantastic amp - I have been extremely happy with mine.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Not an 'update,' but... Bumper appears to be backordered indefinitely. I noticed some VW Techs here... So if you have connections... Lemme know!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you have parking assist and headlight washers?


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

No... Just need the normal R-Line bumper.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

3C8 807 217 AFGRU List $522.00, 

My parts guy says none in the US. Red order from Germany about 10 days.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok. Back on track to get the install done.

Plans changed. Hertz Hi-Energy comps up front. SI BM 12 in rear. Audison LRX 4.1K. 

Updated interior to Euro Piano Black OEM Ambient lighting trim + keypad.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dope lookin car. Good luck with the build!!


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

Maybe I missed it, but what is the keypad for?


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Euro only option. Very rare to see in the US. Basically, its a physical keypad connected to the BT phone set up. In the EU, premium BT clones the SIM card of the mobile phone and renders keypads useless. So you'd dial on the keypad. It's a novelty really. Thrown in with my black trim purchase.

Harness on the way to make it functional. Hopefully, I can find a way to utilize it as an ignition lock keypad like in Transporter 2! LOL


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Glad you finally got the bumper back on.
Looking forward to updates.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> Glad you finally got the bumper back on.
> Looking forward to updates.


Alright. Back on track. Looks like I'll be using the Alpine amps. PDX-F6 active to some Milles up front, no rear fill and PDX-M6 to 10" Hi-Energy sub. Going to utilize a Bit-Ten. 

Also, just switched to an RNS-315. Can read and play up to 32G SD cards and also recognize Apple Lossless/MP4... 










On the show/go front. Added ambient lighting trim, A2DP BT streaming, F/R footwell lighting, emergency door lighting, and gonna schedule some engine mods with APR. K04 turbo upgrade should put down about 335 hp. Not bad for a 2.0 4banger!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

jeez, throwin down some cash here! nice veedub. look forward to see where you go with this, so far it looks classy!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

req said:


> jeez, throwin down some cash here! nice veedub. look forward to see where you go with this, so far it looks classy!


......and hopefully we will both hear it at the NC Spring Meet - hopefully last weekend of April........


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

If you haven't bought the Milles yet, I suggest getting only the midbass drivers from the Mille series, and then buying some good separate tweets, cause Hertz tweets in general suck pretty bad.

Some cheap Vifa dual ring radiators, or some good Seas domes will do a better job for less.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Miniboom said:


> If you haven't bought the Milles yet, I suggest getting only the midbass drivers from the Mille series, and then buying some good separate tweets, cause Hertz tweets in general suck pretty bad.
> 
> Some cheap Vifa dual ring radiators, or some good Seas domes will do a better job for less.


Are these Hertz tweets that you have owned, heard in someone's car, or heard about? Just curious as to the basis of this view. I have heard some very nice systems with Hertz tweeters installed.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What is a RNS-315?


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> What is a RNS-315?


http://www.myturbodiesel.com/images/pdf/rns-315-specs.pdf


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Are these Hertz tweets that you have owned, heard in someone's car, or heard about? Just curious as to the basis of this view. I have heard some very nice systems with Hertz tweeters installed.





bertholomey said:


> Are these Hertz tweets that you have owned, heard in someone's car, or heard about? Just curious as to the basis of this view. I have heard some very nice systems with Hertz tweeters installed.


I've owned HSK-163, my brother had the MLK-165, we both tried various tweeter locations and aiming directions, none seemed to work very well (in terms of sounding good and not hurting our ears).

I did a straight swap to a these tweeters: XT25SC-90/04 - Vifa 1 inch tweeter - Europe Audio, and using stock crossovers on the HSK-163, there was just not any question, these sound WAY better. More details with less pain, and no listening fatigue.

At $30 or whatever a piece at parts express, that ought to say a lot when the HSK-163 components retails for almost $600 where I live... and the latter is half rubbish.

Hertz midbass drivers rock, though. The MLK ones A LOT. They're like small subs!

I know personal taste varies, but I suffered from the stock tweeters in the HSK-163 for almost two years. That's also two different cars, and three different amps. 

I sold them for $9, and even the guy who bought them said they suck.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

OK, cool - personal experience with a few different variables (amps, installs, etc.). To be fair, the cars I heard were with the top line signatures, great processors, and advanced tuning. I used to use mb quart and jl audio tweets - suffered with pain & fatigue - all of that was gone when I installed my morels. I'm glad the vifas worked for you.


----------



## ButchB (Oct 15, 2008)

Got a few questions for ya, I just bought a 2011 CC Sport myself. How are you adding amps to the factory head unit, just wiring a line converter in or is there a better, cleaner way of doing it? Also,Is there a way to add video to the factory head unit? Thanks


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't know the answer to your question, but you might be interested in the meet that we are planning at the end of April. Hopefully John will be there with this car 

http://http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/98366-central-nc-spring-meet-april-30th-may-1st.html


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

ButchB said:


> Got a few questions for ya, I just bought a 2011 CC Sport myself. How are you adding amps to the factory head unit, just wiring a line converter in or is there a better, cleaner way of doing it? Also,Is there a way to add video to the factory head unit? Thanks


Using VAG-Com, you can make the OEM radio act like it has DynAudio option installed; which 'should' turn the line-outs into pre-outs. Going to that route first. 

On an RCD-510, there's some Korean/Chinese hack options, not worth it IMHO.


----------



## ButchB (Oct 15, 2008)

K thanks. I've been out of car audio stuff for a long time but used to compete in IASCA back in the early to mid nineties and thinking about maybe getting back into it. Since my post i been looking around a little and another option i could go with would be the RF 360.2 or the Alpine pxe-h650 for my preamp outs but just a little nervous about how clean the signal will be? Maybe line out converters have came a long way like everything else has? Thanks for the help!


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Alright. Back on track. Looks like I'll be using the Alpine amps. PDX-F6 active to some Milles up front, no rear fill and PDX-M6 to 10" Hi-Energy sub. Going to utilize a Bit-Ten.
> 
> Also, just switched to an RNS-315. Can read and play up to 32G SD cards and also recognize Apple Lossless/MP4...
> 
> ...


Back on track. Have Friday set aside. See how much I can get done. 

To do: Footwell lighting, OEM reverse camera, tweaking ambient lighting in doors, adding BT streaming stereo cable, BT keypad harness, and all the audio. Oh, and maybe get the R-Line MFSW installed. Ambitious, indeed.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump from the dead...

Updates: Install planned for the weekend of May 21, finally!

Reverse Camera has been delivered, as well as Asypherical Mirrors and Euro Chirp Alarm Module...

After that, on June 3rd starts the power upgrades. Should end up with about 375 crank hp on 93 octane. 

And sourced some wheels, waiting to go get them.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I had those wheels on my old GTI. The R-Line really makes the CC and if there was still an rear-biased AWD option I might gone with one over my Avant.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Ran the wiring, BitTen-D arrived today! Pics to come...


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking good so far. I just picked up a 2012 CC R-line in reflex silver, can't wait to tear into her  Any reason you went with the bmkiii? Spare tire enclosure maybe?


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

BitTen-D


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

And.... Just when the install is on track to get finished this weekend, since all the wiring is run...

My friend Shaun's shop, 919Motoring in Raleigh was broken into and all my equipment, plus about 15k of his inventory was taken!

If you're in the Raleigh area and find out that someone is selling lots of Alpine, Hertz, Audison, Alarms, Parrot BT kits for cheap... Let me know so we can catch these guys!

My Miles, PDX- F6, M6, Hertz HX250, Audison Bit-Ten w/DRC!

Aaaargh! Well, hmmm. Sticking with Bit-Ten, any suggestions for replacements?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> And.... Just when the install is on track to get finished this weekend, since all the wiring is run...
> 
> My friend Shaun's shop, 919Motoring in Raleigh was broken into and all my equipment, plus about 15k of his inventory was taken!
> 
> ...


That sucks bad! I hate thieves. 

I will be on the look out down east.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I hate to hear that John. We were all looking forward to seeing this completed and hearing the results.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, bump for an update... Albeit non-audio related...

I have my CC back after WaterFest and install finishes 1st week in August!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I am looking forward to seeing this build happen. Are you making it to our fall NC meet as well?


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

chithead said:


> I am looking forward to seeing this build happen. Are you making it to our fall NC meet as well?


When/where is the fall meet? I definitely want to go.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bummer about the break in on his shop man. thieves suck.

keep us posted.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JHolmes said:


> Well, bump for an update... Albeit non-audio related...
> 
> I have my CC back after WaterFest and install finishes 1st week in August!


I usually don't like it when people quote and include the photo again, but I had to this time - what a great looking car! If it weren't for my draw / obsession with BMW......I would love to see this car 1st hand....maybe my priorities would shift 




JHolmes said:


> When/where is the fall meet? I definitely want to go.


There will certainly be one....Drake and I have to get a date set and let everyone know. MECA finals are in October when we usually have one, and I don't want to interfere with that, but we will figure something out.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words... Here's some more photos for you. They're IPhone pictures, so not the best quality. 

If you're curious as to how the engine build turned out... 2.0T Stock is 200hp/tq... Now it's 370hp/350tq at the crank...


----------



## BrotherZ (May 9, 2010)

Honestly, this car is already a part exceedingly well, then powered 'or tell me.

Congratulations on the car and the system.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Progress...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I rented a stock cc this past week - an extremely enjoyable car to drive. Steering, handling, and comfort was top notch. It drives like a smaller car then it is. My only complaint was the first two gears with the automatic. I bet this is a great car with a manual tranny....can't even imagine driving this one.....perma grin

I hope you might make it over to our little meet in Raleigh on the 20th.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

10:30 am - 12:30 am... All that needed to be done was carpeting the fascia front and making the fascia for the rear...

And wouldn't you know it. Sub is defective and there's a short somewhere in the BitTen... Ugh...


----------



## maverickmann (Jun 11, 2006)

Looking good despite the set-backs. Keep the good stuff coming.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll be there. Probably with my son... Damn this BitTen kills me. Anyone ever use one.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

You might pm Ryan - not sure how much he has played with them. Slade1274.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

New BitTen on the way. It basically resets itself randomly and plays white noise. Hoping it hasn't blown the tweeters...


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> New BitTen on the way. It basically resets itself randomly and plays white noise. Hoping it hasn't blown the tweeters...


Face Palm. Audison: you can do better than this. 



JHolmes said:


>


Oh yeah that's nice. Great work with the exterior mods.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^ thank you... Here's my favorite pic so far. As shown at WaterFest in the AWE Tuning tent...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful photo of a fantastic looking car! I really want to see this in person.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

So what did you think of it now that you'r seen it in person?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> So what did you think of it now that you'r seen it in person?


It was just terrible  

I KID!!! It was super sweet! I hope I can check out the system at the Fall meet Oct. 1


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Looked even better in person! Need to hear the system and the exhaust note at the meet in October.....


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Looked even better in person! Need to hear the system and the exhaust note at the meet in October.....


Thanks! Unfortunately I couldn't make it. Here's a teaser for you tho for next time!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5971879499

And..










System update: New Bit-Ten and DRC arrived... However, I blew a tweeter from the previous Bit-Ten acting funky. Waiting for the tweeter and new sub. Hmmm


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

hows the bit ten working out for you?


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Huaiw said:


> hows the bit ten working out for you?


The Bit-Ten is working well, as a FYI... It turns out the original Bit-Ten and DRC that was randomly emitting white noise was a result of human error and nothing to do with the Bit-Ten. 

If you'll recall my friend Shaun was able to procure one of the very first Bit-Ten D's produced and imported into the US... Which was stolen when his shop was robbed 3 days later. 

Audison went over the top and scrambled to send a replacement, however because of the scarcity of the unit at the time they pieced together a Bit-Ten and shipped it with a DRC.

However, the DRC sent was for the Thesis amps and was inexplicably incompatible with the Bit-Ten... Which is what fried the system. 

Random update: Almost finished, but contemplating selling the CC and starting over when they introduce the Audi Q3.




Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

As these things always seem to go... 2 years later... Lol, TaDa! Not the best pics, I'll get more in the morning. 

Need to slightly reposition the amps a few millimeters here or there, but otherwise I'm satisfied. 

Thoughts?




















Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> As these things always seem to go... 2 years later... Lol, TaDa! Not the best pics, I'll get more in the morning.
> 
> Need to slightly reposition the amps a few millimeters here or there, but otherwise I'm satisfied.
> 
> Thoughts?


I really like this. It's simple, functional, and very well integrated. Great job.
I'm ready to check this out soon. Hope to see you at the next meet.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> I really like this. It's simple, functional, and very well integrated. Great job.
> I'm ready to check this out soon. Hope to see you at the next meet.


Thanks for the kind words. I wasn't looking for anything flashy or complicated. Turned out better than expected. The rear seats sit at an angle, so it only takes up about 6 -7 inches of depth from the trunk.


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice looking install and great looking car....the CC was the first VW to get my attention, ever I think lol. I'm a long time Nissan fan, but have always loved the lines of the A4 but the electrical gremlins kept me away. My little brother has had an '00 BMW 540 V8 for a few years and loves it...


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

niceguy said:


> Nice looking install and great looking car....the CC was the first VW to get my attention, ever I think lol. I'm a long time Nissan fan, but have always loved the lines of the A4 but the electrical gremlins kept me away. My little brother has had an '00 BMW 540 V8 for a few years and loves it...


Thanks for the compliments, I'll be showing my car this weekend at SOWO... Hopefully, others feel the same. Lol


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

love the build


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

abdulwq said:


> love the build


Thanks.. Here's a few shots from SOWO...






































Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

nice car!!!


----------



## jdmferio13 (Nov 1, 2009)

What do u do for a living lol nice car and equipment?


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Crap, didnt go to sowo cuz my kid graduated this weekend..


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

AccordUno said:


> Crap, didnt go to sowo cuz my kid graduated this weekend..


Priorities! I'd have missed SOWO as well. Congrats! 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

jdmferio13 said:


> What do u do for a living lol nice car and equipment?


Heh. I give people a second chance at life and being happy (Divorce Attorney).











Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice Car.. glad to see VW represented well on here.. Yeah SOWO, hmm friday nights at the Helendorf, I'll leave it at that..


----------

